

George Grellas talks on "Strategic Legal Planning" in San Jose  - skmurphy
http://aslcpa.com/strategic-legal-planning/

======
skmurphy
George Grellas is grellas on HN. This is a rare opportunity to hear him
address key legal topics for founders including

    
    
       navigating the tug of war between dilution and control
       pros and cons of positioning your startup as rapidly scaling or lifestyle
       pros and cons of using incubators or startup accelerators

